# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Свежие лиды и строки!

## Дива Лидс

Выгружаю только новые и качественные строки, лиды и базы данных.
Большой выбор материала, источников и направлений. 
Страны СНГ, Европа, Ру Израиль, Украина, Беларусь, Казахстан и Узбекистан.
Также помимо физ. лиц есть и такси, курьеры, банки, ИП и новореги, под бфл, потребы, вкладчики и т.д.
Постоянное обновление по БАДам, крипте, рекавери, казино, чарджу и форексу.
Чем больше объема, тем больше скидка!
Гарант приветствуется!
Пишите в телеграмм, отвечу на любые ваши вопросы и прихоти)
Мой телеграмм: @divaleadsa

----------

